# 12 amp vs 15 amp Circular Saw?



## Beginningwoodworker (May 5, 2008)

I have a Skil 5400 12 amp made in USA circular saw thats has a 12 amp motor, I am wondering is it strong enough for construction projects like 2×4's, 2×6's, and OSB sheathing? Or do I need to upgrade to a 15 amp circular saw.


----------



## jack1 (May 17, 2007)

should be ok for most stuff if you don't rush cutting the bigger stuff. Be sure to use large gauge extension cord. I like 12 gauge but 14 will do. That helps insure the saw doesn't get a voltage drop and you get full power. ;0)


----------



## donwilwol (May 16, 2011)

i'd use it till she dies.


----------



## crank49 (Apr 7, 2010)

A good blade will help.


----------



## PutnamEco (May 27, 2009)

I would not worry about it being 12 amps. Unless you REALLY need an excuse to pick up a new tool. I'll second the good blade suggestion, either a Irwin Marathon or Freud Diablo with 24 teeth should work fine.

It has been my experience that low end saws develop blade wobble due to bearing wear long before they stop running.


----------



## Beginningwoodworker (May 5, 2008)

I think it needs new blade.


----------



## Woodwrecker (Aug 11, 2008)

Put that new blade on that old saw and get cutting Charles !
Like Don W said, use her until she gives up, then treat yourself to a nice new 15 amp'er!


----------



## CaptainMarvel (Dec 12, 2012)

Most here talked about blades … but the original question was about AMPS/POWER.

Anyone have any practical advice to offer as to the 12 amp vs. 15 amp issue?


----------



## toolie (Mar 16, 2011)

my 35 YO skil saw is 12A and never failed me.


----------



## JustJoe (Oct 26, 2012)

I can attest that the 12amp version will cut that stuff without problem. At the start of monsoon season I splurged on the cheapest saw Lowes had - a 12amp "Blue Hawk" corded circular saw for $29.97. I bought it to cut 30 year old cement with a diamond blade. It powered through it with no problem. It's now on the front porch of the workshop for shortening the rough lumber before I bring it in to dimension it.


----------



## Loren (May 30, 2008)

15 amp saws tend to be heavier. They probably cut a bit faster
when ripping solid woods. 15 amp saw models sometimes 
have an available version that takes 8.25" blades with the 
same motor. It's the size of the guard that limits the
blade size.


----------



## mandatory66 (Jul 26, 2012)

I have a 28 year old B&D SawCat with 13 amps. Still runs fine & cuts 2x lumber with ease. Power is not an issue.Use it.


----------



## Grandpa (Jan 28, 2011)

I doubt you would notice the difference *IF* you use good blades and blades that are intended for the job you are doing.


----------



## JayT (May 6, 2012)

With sheet goods and crosscutting 2x stock, you probably won't notice any difference, heck I cut those with a cordless circ saw. If you were cutting a bunch of 4×4's or ripping the 2x's, the 12amp would do the job, but struggle more, so would have to be fed slower. Keep a good quality blade on it and use it.


----------

